# Introducing Pads for Kontakt 5



## insusurro (Nov 10, 2013)

Pads isn't an original idea, but it has just about every kind of pad sound you could want.
With just over 400 patches and 3000 samples at 44.1 khz, 24bit, If you use the word “V1” in the apply coupon tab you will get a $10 discount making pads only $29!
And, we will be updating the library every month with new patches and samples - for free!












Check out these short demos on YouTube -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuXXerhmV0g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDR4O46gZP0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wpdxKGhOOE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7g_ZTk2w_A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9XfE-AVKms

http://www.insusurro.com (www.insusurro.com)
www.facebook.com/insusurro
www.twitter.com/InsusurroMusic
www.youtube.com/InsusurroMusic
https://soundcloud.com/insusurro/sets/pads-shorts


----------



## jtenney (Nov 10, 2013)

Which version of K5 will this library work with? With the recent mini-brouhaha about 5.3 not working with Mac OS 10.6.8, requiring a forced upgrade for Snow Leopard users, I think it's a fair question. Thanks!

later,
John


----------



## mk282 (Nov 11, 2013)

5.1.0 is the requirement.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 11, 2013)

The demos sound amazing. I am a huge fan of pads and will definitely pick this one up. Well done!


----------



## insusurro (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks dpasdernick. There will be more demos over the next couple of days, with the first free update coming on Thursday - more samples and more patches!

http://www.insusurro.com (www.insusurro.com)
www.facebook.com/insusurro
www.twitter.com/InsusurroMusic
www.youtube.com/InsusurroMusic
https://soundcloud.com/insusurro/sets/pads-shorts


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 12, 2013)

What are the sound sources used in making the pads?


----------



## insusurro (Nov 13, 2013)

Good question paulmatthew! 
Sound sources are many. Many are organic, coupled with analog synthesizers, like poly 6, mks70, waldorf wave and many many others, using the inputs from a wavestation A/D, peavey SDR 20/20, recording samples from 2 fender speakers, a soprano singer in a church in Vienna, putting it into cubase, slowing down, speeding up. It's taken now i believe 16/18 months manipulating sound/samples.


----------



## jas (Nov 13, 2013)

Something appears wrong with the website for this product. The download is listed at 4.5GB, yet after purchasing the product, all that is provided is a zip file for PadsV1-0-0.zip for 15.4MB, which won't open. Emailed support, but no response. Suggestions?


----------



## mk282 (Nov 14, 2013)

There seem to be some problems with download servers. Insusurro is EU based, so if there's no immediate response, it's middle of the night in Europe and the guy is taking a bit of a rest.


----------



## insusurro (Nov 14, 2013)

The download problem is now sorted. @mk282 - I did take a little rest whilst worrying! All sorted. Thanks all for your patience.


----------



## jas (Nov 14, 2013)

Still not working here. padsv1.zip 15.4MB


----------



## insusurro (Nov 14, 2013)

Email sent jas.


----------



## jge345 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi ,

I tried as well but the zip download file will not open and it says--incomplete when you try to unzip it! My downloaded file was 42 mgs--not sure what it is supposed to be
but need some help here. Thanks


----------



## insusurro (Nov 16, 2013)

@jge345 - please email me!


----------



## jge345 (Nov 17, 2013)

All fixed and thank you Jon!!


----------



## insusurro (Nov 17, 2013)

@jge345 - glad you have it and all ok!


----------



## insusurro (Nov 22, 2013)

*New short demos of Pads for Kontakt 5*

A new soundcloud demo featuring 10 patches from pads and 3 new youtube video demos!

https://soundcloud.com/insusurro/pads-demo-2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7BvG-PmcC0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKSxGiBspSw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r6kiPG5Q-M


http://www.insusurro.com (www.insusurro.com)
www.facebook.com/insusurro
www.twitter.com/InsusurroMusic
www.youtube.com/InsusurroMusic
https://soundcloud.com/insusurro/sets/pads-shorts

Use the word "V1" in the apply coupon tab you will get a $10 discount making pads only $29!


----------



## insusurro (Dec 17, 2013)

Next update is out and Pads for Kontakt 5 just got bigger, 570 patches, just over 4500 samples.

111 Atmospheric Pads
94 Big Pads
103 Dark Pads
105 Dreamy Pads
85 General Pads
72 Gentle Pads


----------



## insusurro (Jan 1, 2014)

*Pads review*

St. Joe from Sounds & Gear has reviewed Pads over the New Year - http://soundsandgear.com/insusurro-pads ... ry-review/

Happy New Year all.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jan 5, 2014)

Going to be picking up this week
Very bad thing for a pad addict : )


----------



## insusurro (May 9, 2014)

Next update which includes 100 new patches and new samples is out this week - hope you enjoy it!


----------



## insusurro (Jun 4, 2014)

Finishing up "Dark" - my new library, just put a couple of sounds on soundcloud, i'll add more sounds every couple of days. Will be out in a couple of weeks!

https://soundcloud.com/insusurro/sets/dark


----------



## insusurro (Jun 6, 2014)

Another quick demo of dark - https://soundcloud.com/insusurro/dark-2 
The pads voucher for a $10 discount to get Pads for $29 is still available, just type V1 in the apply voucher!


----------



## synthnut (Jun 8, 2014)

I just finished doing a download that took me a 1/2 and hour to do ......My file openned up OK , but now that I am trying to access the sounds , a good bunch of them are corrupted and can't be used .....???????.......Have you checked these files ? .......Thanks, Jim


Just to add to the above statement, the pads that CAN be used are VERY usable and VERY nice pads and well worth the price of admission !!.....Jim


----------



## insusurro (Jun 20, 2014)

There's now a free demo of Pads which includes 20 patches, with the fully working interface from the full version for free! - http://www.insusurro.com


----------



## synthnut (Jun 23, 2014)

I wanted to take the time to give a BIG "SHOUT OUT " to Jon over at Insusurro for the wonderful pads , and also for the some of the best customer service that I have had from just about any company on this forum .... He went over and above the call of duty for me on this one ...... Thanks Jon !!....VERY MUCH APPRECIATED ....Sincerely, Jim


----------

